# Copyright questions



## Pancho Gonzales (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Haunters!

The planning for this Halloween's Ghost Train is already underway and one idea that is being tossed around is to do a 'Hollywood Horrors' theme that would incorporate many iconic horror characters such as Freddy, Jason, Jigsaw etc.

I wanted to see if anyone here had an idea of whether using these sorts of characters in a haunt poses a copyright issue? I know the costumes are readily available for purchase but is it an issue if they are part of an event that makes money? We are a not for profit group, but it is still a fundraising event.

As part of the event, we'd also want to use sections if the various films' soundtracks.

We won't be advertising the show with any of the films' logos or images.

I'd really appreciate any hints, tips or advice!

Thanks!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Copyright's are a very touch subject these days.  Your best bet would be to contact the movie studios and explain what your doing and why. That you are a not for profit group and what your raising the money for. You would also need to explain that you want to use some of the soundtracks from the films as well. You may also need to list what characters and what music you want to use.

You would be surprised what kind of positive response you would get by just writing and letting them know, instead of just doing it just because they wouldn't find out. Most people just use copyrighted material without ever getting any kind of permission to use it. The one thing you have going for you is that you are a local haunt and that you don't intend to go regional or bigger. But if you do then you may want to contact legal advise with someone who deals in non-profit organizations. 

The majority of the companies would be really surprised by you contacting them because most don't! Now on the other side of it, if you do contact them don't be upset if some them deny you permission of use. I myself have written companies for permission to use their copyrighted material and have been approved and also have been turned down.

So for your protection, I would start contacting the film companies asap! The sooner the better, I can tell you that they do take sometime in getting back to you. :jol:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

That is interesting. I'm certainly not arguing the point. 

I always imagined that if you were using licensed props and costumes, that it would be a non issue. They are for sale, after all.

What if you do a burn makeup on a guy with a striped sweater? Is a big guy with a hockey mask and a machete a problem? Does it only become an issue if you use their names? I always thought it all fell under fair use, really.

Again, I have zero knowledge of copyright law, so I am not arguing anything. I just don't understand where - or even how - to draw the line.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

As for audio and video there was once a part in.the law that said you can sample up 15 seconds of any single piece of work for the purpose of reproduction. I don't know if it has changed or not over the years but it is how musicians can use old song beats to make a new song and not get in trouble.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Copyright is a touchy subject like another haunter said. I did get my haunt logo /name copyrighted. Too much work for another haunter or pro haunt to steal my **** LOL


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

In my experience, I've never seen any copyright issues arise with the non-profits I've helped at. We just didn't outright call the characters by name. I think the film companies didn't mind non-profits using store bought costumes, as long as the characters themsrlves weren't advertised. I wouldn't, personally, use any film's soundtrack loops because that is something that studios *might* get hissy about. Copyright is a funny thing...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"As part of the event, we'd also want to use sections if the various films' soundtracks."
As was already noted, the laws have permitted you to use a 15 second sample, but there is a limit to one sound-byte per piece or soundtrack, so you need to be careful.
You probably won't have any problems using the characters in your haunt, but you will with using copyrighted names and images.
In the end, you should contact the companies and or musicians, and also, though it may sound odd, put yourself in their position and imagine someone wanting to use something of yours that you spent millions for, or months or years of your life writing or developing.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

JustJimAZ said:


> That is interesting. I'm certainly not arguing the point.
> 
> I always imagined that if you were using licensed props and costumes, that it would be a non issue. They are for sale, after all.
> 
> ...


Well lets see here...since you've purchased the licensed props and costumes, that shouldn't be an issue then. It's only when you create them from the ground up and are copying them straight out. Now when creating characters on your own and they may resemble a certain creature in a movie, that would be okay as well. Unless you copy exactly a certain creature to the tee. Then you would have a problem.

For the most part, you probably won't have any problems with your haunt. Using music from CD's that you have purchased, then you shouldn't have any problems with that as well. This is your own personal haunt and you are raising money for charity. The problems arise when you are doing it for profit and you begin to go beyond just doing you local haunt. The thing is that your not making copies of any of this for resale and or profit. That is the key issue when it comes to copyright laws.

So I don't think you have anything to worry about! But I will say in my expericence working on that side of the industry, it would not hurt you to write these compainies and get there permission to use their stuff. Specially if you are doing any kind of advetizing for this. It is better to be safe than sorry, if someone comes knocking on your door and wants to know why your using their stuff without their permission.

All takes is a little bit of you time, a few letters and some stamps. And I don't think you will have any problems. They can only say yes or no. But again, you'd be surprised how many will respond with a favorible answer, just because most people won't write as ask.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

imho - you can use the costumes and props and even call the characters by name, thats all allowed because you can buy this stuff, the jasons costumes are called jason costumes. You could even setup a room to resemble the jason set as one of your rooms, .....what you can't do is sell your event as a friday the 13th event anything jason related, you can't even mention it in advertising unless you have a license, nor sell any paraphernalia in association with that character or film to make money unless you have a licence, you can use jason theme music if you purchased the cd, what you can't do is replicate that cd and sell copies. Or use the theme music in your own videos of the event and sell those. Your not really supposed to use it for personal videos, but nobody's going to come after you for that because you are not making any profit from videos that are not being sold. 

I think your good to go!


----------

